# TouchPad Android project on Google+



## adonis (Aug 25, 2011)

My stream is missing TouchPad chatter.

Is anyone here not on G+ and want an invite?


----------



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes please. I just joined here and would like an invite for google+. Thanks.


----------



## ogim (Aug 22, 2011)

i do.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Is there an official G+ stream?


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone that needs a google+ invite pm me your email address.


----------



## adonis (Aug 25, 2011)

Hijacked!



delsolracing said:


> Anyone that needs a google+ invite pm me your email address.


----------

